# speaker comparisson



## Guest (Feb 24, 2007)

Which speakers would produce the best sound quality (ignoring all other factors such as size, price etc.)

1. The KEF KHT-3005
http://www.kef.com/ht3000/index.htm
or

2. PSB Image Concert Theater System
http://www.psbspeakers.com/imageHTS.php?...443b9510ba0145c

thanks for all help


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Well,... I have not heard either of them but, going by the web sites I'd have to think the PSB's would be better.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I'll throw in the following:

Audio Nirvana is in the ear of the beholder.

All I mean by this is that you should take a listen to both speakers yourself to determine which one you like better. What may one person may like, you may hate. You might wanna take a look at this while audtioning speakers.

That being said, and like Nova, I haven't listened to either speaker either, I would have to say the PSB's would probably sound better. All things being equal, size does matter. 

JCD


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

voumv, is there any way you can audition these 2 speakers in your home? Unfortunately, I haven't heard them either. I know that the KEF's have the tweeter in the center of the mid-range driver. This can help with time coherence-that sounds from either speaker will reach your ears correctly timed. They also have a much higher high freq. response, which some say can present more realism (that would depend on the recording itself, i.e. did the mic used in the initial recording have that kind of high freq. response?).The PSB's will probably have a lower extension on the bass. The only thing I can add is that other KEF's I have heard have sounded slightly shrill to me (of course, my personal opinion). I don't think you will be dissapointed with either choice. Remember what your ears hear is the final authority. Have fun, Dennis


----------

